# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v.2.24.04

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.24.04*  .................................*Made lots of general software improvements.*   .............*1. New MTK smartphones in the list:* .............*♦ Avvio 787* (MT6572) ...........*♦ Azumi Iro A5Q* (MT6580) ...........*♦ Bmobile AX1035*  (MT6735) ...........*♦ Bmobile AX600* (MT6572) ...........*♦ Bmobile AX605* (MT6572) ...........*♦ Blu D370* (MT6751) ...........*♦ Blu Vivo Selfie* (MT6572) ...........*♦ Blu Dash M2 D090L* (MT6580) ...........*♦ Blu Diva II* (MT6261) ...........*♦ GIONEE S6s* (MT6753) ...........*♦ Eksx X4* (MT6572) ...........*♦ Hyundai E500* (MT6XXX) ...........*♦ HTC Desire 820G PLUS* (MT6592) ...........*♦ Polaroid Turbo C5 P5005a* (MT6580) ...........*♦ TrueConnect X444* (MT6572) ...........*♦ Lenovo A320t* (MT6XXX) ...........*♦ Logic X5t* (MT6580) ...........*♦ Nix Alter 5.1* (MT6753) ...........*♦ SKY 4.5LM* (MT6735) ...........*♦ M4Tel SS4455* (MT6735) ...........*♦ Micromax A190* (MT6591) ...........*♦ Sendtel Savvy* (MT6732) ...........*♦ teXet TM-7868* (MT8382) ...........*♦ ZTE Blade V6 Plus* (MT6735) ...........*♦ ZTE Blade L5 Plus* (MT6580) ...........*♦ ZTE Blade V6 Max A610* (MT6735) ...........*♦ ZTE Blade A610* (MT6735) ...........*♦ ZTE Blade A315* (MT6735) ...........*♦ ZTE Z820 Obsidian* (MT6735)  .............*2. New MTK phones in the list:* .............*♦ Airtel k306* (MT6261) ...........*♦ Bmobile K360* (MT6261) ...........*♦ GPFE1258CP* (MT6223) ...........*♦ MobiWire Pictor* (MT6260) ...........*♦ Philips X623* (MT6223) ...........*♦ Philips X5500* (MT6236) ...........*♦ PCD775CPM* (MT6250) ...........*♦ ZTE S306 (MT6223)* (MT6223)   ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## footnai

شكرا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------

